# Do you remember



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. And ringworm and rickets. Bronko toilet paper for the rich. Milk in bottles delivered by horse an cart. Gray flannel short trousers with buttons.
Those were the days.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yep. And ringworm and rickets. Bronko toilet paper for the rich. Milk in bottles delivered by horse an cart. Gray flannel short trousers with buttons.
> Those were the days.
> 
> Ray.


What about the nits, lice and worms that went with them. 
Come on Ray, give us some more happy memories.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, just after the war playing in bomb craters fishing for newts. Rationing tin bath on kitchen door. Gas copper to boil clothes. Being evicted twice. My mum taking three jobs to pay the 19/11 weekly rent. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> OK, just after the war playing in bomb craters fishing for newts. Rationing tin bath on kitchen door. Gas copper to boil clothes. Being evicted twice. My mum taking three jobs to pay the 19/11 weekly rent.
> 
> Ray.


I think we have been through that before not long ago :laugh: You and John comparing notes I think.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

:surprise:

Guilty as charged.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> :surprise:
> 
> Guilty as charged.
> 
> .


You just confirmed my short time memory is in tact>:grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Bells accordions

Surbiton Lagoon

The bird sanctuary

Ritz Cinema

Surbiton Paddling Pool

Spencer Bryant School of Dancing

Hogsmill (Ophelia by Millais painted on the Hogsmill)

Doodlebug Damage

etc........ 

:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sound like a pro Brexit advert to me Jan.  Lets go back to the dark ages. Please feel free to Boo.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

John.
Have you seen these old memories on Farcebook?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/262658957638708/?fref=nf

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link Ray, I didn't know about it.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Thanks for the link Ray, I didn't know about it.
> 
> .


Glad I could be of service >:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Going to the (bombed) corner sweet shop still standing on a bomb-site and buying a farthings worth of sweets or if REALLY lucky having a half-penny and getting change.....

Loose fireworks for two weeks before November 5th so could choose what we wanted from great big cardboard bins with sawdust all around.

Having a conductor selling tickets on the bus with a machine that cut a shape out to show was used.

Cycling behind the bus so would get sucked along by it to school.

The great smogs of the early 60's and only getting to school by 11.00 and then being sent home at 2.00pm.

Catching tiddlers in the pond.

Spud guns.

My memories are great - they're about all that is now....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Never had soap in my mouth or a slap on the bum, 
I was a model daughter, coz I had respect for my Mum.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I definitely had respect for my mum Jan. If I had transgressed and needed punishment I vividly remember the bleached white copper stick being used. When she said hold your hand out, I did.!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh oh, what would happen today if Mums did that to their children ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh oh, what would happen today if Mums did that to their children ?


They might learn some respect like we did.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> They might learn some respect like we did.
> 
> Ray.


I don't think that brings respect Ray, if my Mum had walloped me I would probably have lost all respect for her.
The only time she showed me any form of violence was when I told her to_ shut up_ and half a pound of cold butter she was just unpacking from the grocery basket flew across the room toward me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My mum had to be both mother and farther to me and as far as I'm concerned it worked well. Care, love and respect to the end at 90.

In todays PC world a disruptive kid gets far too much attention from all these experts on therapy, psychology, behavior analysing, special schools, social services and so on to what end? A kid who knows how to 'use' the system and thousands of child psychologists who somehow fail and never get held to account.

You can see whats happening. At least I can. I had a few years of dealing with 'special needs' kids and never had to tell em twice.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now let's see if I can beat that Ray. 

My Mum had 5 boys and me, she looked after 5 boys for 5 years alone then me for 3 1/2 of those years without beating any of us, the boys turned out tops >
She always said I was more worry to her than the 5 boys put together. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I wonder why?
I knew what I was gonna get if I did stray. But knowing that kept me in line. Why were you such a worry then Jan?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Now I wonder why?
> I knew what I was gonna get if I did stray. But knowing that kept me in line. Why were you such a worry then Jan?
> 
> Ray.


Ask yourself, what can happen to girls that can´t happen to boys ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> She always said I was more worry to her than the 5 boys put together. :frown2:


It has always been said that fathers worry about their daughter meeting a young lad like they thought they were when they were young......

Make of it what you will....>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Another do you remember*

When furniture was made of wood and weighed a ton.
What made me think of this was a neighbour across the road was having a corner suit delivered today, I saw one of the pieces being unloaded, well he was either Charles Atlas or the piece was feather light he carried it in over his head, I think the latter is correct.
Our three piece is 44 years old, he wouldn't have lifted one of those chairs so easily.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And guess what

Head lice are still doing well 

Youngster are increasingly suffering from mental health problems at an alarming rate 

Many if not most meals are not cooked at home

Tables are no longer required 

These are the good new days 

Sandra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Changing the cardboard in the bottom of my shoes when it got wet!

Mother cremating mice on the coal fire with a deft flick of a shovel.

Mondays, when I spent my school dinner money on 5 Park Drive on other days I pinched my mothers Players Medium.

Boggart Hole Clough....my second home!

Happy Days:frown2:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

I remember the cardboard. I used to carry the remnants of scots porridge oats in my shoes for days until my dad got the last out and repaired them. Still don't like wearing shoes.
Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some progress.
These are my wifes brand new shoes and never worn. But left in the wardrobe for 12 months. Not Clarke's but Distri Mode.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Some progress.
> These are my wifes brand new shoes and never worn. But left in the wardrobe for 12 months. Not Clarke's but Distri Mode.
> 
> Ray.


They´re not shoes they is boots.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Some progress.
> These are my wifes brand new shoes and never worn. But left in the wardrobe for 12 months. Not Clarke's but Distri Mode.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

That has put the nail in your pleading poverty...

.....a load of old cobblers.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They were my wifes Christmas present last year. She just HAD to have em before Christmas and the Jan sales??? So full price of lots.!!
Then as they were so urgent and didn't get opened until recently and the shop said Tant pis. 
I think I will give her an empty perfume bottle this year and plead it evaporated.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> That has put the nail in your pleading poverty...
> 
> ...


He's one of those people who are only happy when they have something to moan about Geoff, if there isn't anything he'll make something up.>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All gospel true Jan. And I got plenty to complain about. The lenses fell out of my rose coloured specs.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> All gospel true Jan. And I got plenty to complain about. The lenses fell out of my rose coloured specs.
> 
> Ray.


And if we ever met we would probably be laughing all day, not moaning, I hope.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Had dinner with five French neighbours last night. They left laughing their heads off saying they didn't realise the Brits had a sense of humour. Mind you I found you have to be a little outlandish with the French to get em to smile.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have clothes in my wardrobe that still have the price tags on

I have clothes in the van that still have the price tag on , bought for our trip and never worn 

But hey I need nothing new for Christmas 

I’m tempted to new pyjamas , leisure wear I call them 

Sandra


----------

